# (Nigeria)Fresh Oil Spill in Bayelsa Community



## jchima (Nov 17, 2014)

Yenagoa — A fresh oil spill from Shell's Okordia/Rumueme trunk line has devastated Ikarama community in Yenagoa Local Government Area of Bayelsa State.

Community sources said the spill occurred on Wednesday and has been spreading fast into the surrounding swamps.
Source: Fresh Oil Spill in Bayelsa Community - eReporter


----------



## waltky (Jan 22, 2016)

Rebels want ordinary Nigerians get a greater share of the oil wealth...

*Pipeline Blasts Raise Tension in Nigeria’s Oil-Rich Delta*
_ January 22, 2016 — The attack last week on a major pipeline in Nigeria’s Niger Delta region is raising fears that a long-dormant insurgency could reignite and put the country’s oil industry in its crosshairs._


> There was no claim of responsibility for the attack, but it came days after a court in Lagos ordered the arrest of former insurgent leader Government Ekpemupolo, better known as Tompolo.  Tompolo was once a major player among the insurgents who demanded that ordinary Nigerians get a greater share of the wealth in the oil-producing region. The rebellion was more or less quelled in 2009 when the government started an amnesty program that paid off the militants and offered them training programs in exchange for peace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jun 22, 2016)

Uncertain truce with avenger oil militants hangs over Nigeria...




*Uncertainty Hangs Over Truce With Nigeria’s Avenger Oil Militants*
_ June 22, 2016 — A cease-fire between Nigeria’s government and a militant group that has claimed responsibility for a series of crippling attacks on oil infrastructure may be on shaky ground._


> A senior official with the Nigerian National Petroleum Corporation told VOA on Tuesday the government had reached a truce with the Niger Delta Avengers militant group.  But the Avengers responded on Twitter saying that no such truce had been reached.  The confusion surrounding the cease-fire shows the challenges President Muhammadu Buhari faces as his administration aims to quell a resurgent militancy in the oil producing Niger Delta region.  “It might be some factionalism.  It might be they want to see a credible hand or offer from President Buhari or his government,” said Mark Schroeder, vice president for Africa operations at intelligence firm Stratfor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 24, 2017)

Nigerian Oil Spills Double Risk of Infant Mortality, Research Shows...




*Nigeria Oil Spills Double Risk of Infant Mortality, Research Shows*
_November 23, 2017 — Babies are much more likely to die in their first few weeks of life if their mothers live close to the site of an oil spill, according to new research. Scientists studied data on infant mortality and oil spills in Nigeria’s Niger Delta region – and describe their results as ‘shocking’._


> It’s estimated that 240,000 barrels of crude oil are spilled into the Niger Delta every year. The environmental effects are clear to see – waterways running thick with the choking, black liquid; suffocated wildlife; dying mangroves. The effect on the people living in the delta is slowly coming to light.  The study by scientists at Switzerland’s University of Saint Gallen is shocking: babies born in the delta are twice as likely to die in the first month of life if their mothers were living close to an oil spill before they became pregnant. Roland Hodler is lead researcher.  “We looked at the birth histories of more than 2,500 Nigerian mothers," Hodler said. "And we compared siblings, some conceived before and some conceived after a nearby oil spill.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

